# Golden Mountain almond Powder



## Nakeele (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

When I was last in Hong Kong (last July) I refilled my stock of Golden Mountain Almond Powder from Wellcome supermarkets. Unfortunately I don't have any left.

I tried to get some in North America (where I live) but nobody retails it here.

So I was trying to see if there was a way for someone in HK to buy some and send it to Canada to me. I can pay in advance by wire transfer/paypal and cover all the fees like duties/shipping costs etc... 

If someone is willing to do it I'd be very grateful.


Thanks a lot in advance.

N


----------

